# What was your first mod?



## GTO For Life (Aug 26, 2005)

Just curious to what you first mod is, or is going to be, on your GTO... whether its $20 or $5000, what did you have to have first? :cheers


----------



## Kingsford (Sep 30, 2005)

My first mod was the SLP skipshift eliminator. Next year comes the GMM Ripshifter (street).


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

The 1st mod was muffler delete. 1st _*performance*_ mod was Speed Inc. CAI.


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

First mod was the SLP LM catback system.. couldnt be any more happy with it.. sounds amazing and always turns the heads.. next up is a HPE cam and SLP headers and highflow cats. this spring brings a STS turbo sytem upgraded to make 700 RWHP.


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

technically my first mod was swapping the washer fluid sprays with chrome led ones. first performance mod..volant cai


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

1st mod was the diablosport predator tuner for 400 bucks. got the k&n air charger cai for 230 shortly after along with the autocross grill for 250. saving up money for kooks headers and borla exhaust.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

Drag bags from jegs to help wheel hop,GMM ripshift,spare stock 17s and nittos


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

First Mod was Eibach Pro-kit Springs
Then Muffler Delete
GMM (Race)
Volant CAI
Magnaflow CB


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Order 18" wheels and tires a couple of days after buying the car. SLP skip shift soon after and B&M shifter a few days later.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

1) V-1
2) Skip shift eliminator


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

my first was gto reflective sticker in the back, second was less than 20 bucks, spoiler delete. third will be less than 5 bucks, mullet version of the skipshift eliminator whenever i buy the parts and decide to have the time to lift the car.


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

K&N cai. Gmm rispshifter is comin soon.


----------



## 04goatgirl (Jan 15, 2005)

First mod was LPE intake followed by the Corsa Sport cat back. Diablo tune on the way! Happy New Year!:cheers


----------



## cammed06 (Dec 12, 2006)

First cosmetic: Tint (Florida)!
First Performance mod: Package; HPE S cam ( LUMPY ), Kooks lt's, race cats, magnaflow cat-back, wires, plugs, underdrive pulley, LPE CAI and HPE tune. 

Next, but soon (February track opens, so by the end of Feb.): Spare 17" with Nittos ( I have stock 18"s), Line lock, NOS Plate kit ( 150 shot) and drag bags. Should be 6's in 1/8 (W/ M6 and 3000 - 6400 rpm act window switch). According to my tuner, my current tune should safely accept 150 shot.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

my first mod was to turn the gain up on the amp...............does that count?

then
JHP guage pod
GMM shifter
Monaro VZ rims

and I have SAP grilles but have been to lazy to install them
other than that my car is still stock


----------



## offaxis (Jul 28, 2005)

1.. ASP PULLEY <-- I had it from my camaro I traded in
2.. Drop in K+N panel filter
3.. Descreened maf
4.. ARH Headers and high flow cats


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

1 LPE CAI
2. Magnaflow catback w/ xpipe
3. 18" with toyo proxes t1-r

all performance mods. no need to tell you bout cos mods:cheers


----------



## Hiz&HurGoat (Nov 9, 2006)

Our signature says it all and in the order we did them...

We hope everyone has a happy and healthy New Year! arty:


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

LPE CAI, Kooks LT, Magnaflow Exhaust, midpipe, HP Tuner, Banshee gauge pod with oil pressure and air/fuel mixture gauges all done within 3 weeks of purchase last May.


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

Mutha factory gauge pod.


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm proud to say that I have made no modifications, performance or otherwise to my 2004 Automatic since buying it in October 2004. I think the car is perfect as it is.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Not really a mod - JHP guage pod. Did a muff delete for a day, but swithced back to the stock muffs because it was just plain obnoxious. Think I will leave the thing alone, keep it polished.


----------



## Balew (Sep 16, 2006)

SAP Grilles, then Ripper. CAI with Magnaflows waiting to be installed. The list never ends. (And my wife approves!) :cheers


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

K&N CAI, only because I had in store credit and K&N is the only brand they carried for the GTO.


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

first - spring expanders to get rid of wheel rub
second - K&N CAI
Third - washer mod (only w/ aluminum foil.....haha)


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

First was the skipshift, never got around to putting on. K&n typhoon, next gmm ripshifter and headers.


----------



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

nagoat said:


> technically my first mod was swapping the washer fluid sprays with chrome led ones. first performance mod..volant cai


where did you get the chrome led washer fluid spray?


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Tinted windows


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I just recently purchased mine, less than a week ago. No mods yet but the previous owner put on a skip shiift eliminator, a drop in K & N filter, and a lightweight SLP Skid Plate. I really don't plan to do anything else to it except I'd like to have a stereo that would play MP3s and had some type of auxiliary input or USB port and was still compatable with the steering wheel controls.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

AlanSr said:


> Tinted windows


first thing i did too but i don't really consider that a "mod" as you're not changing out one part for another . my first performance mod was the GMM shifter and bang for the buck one of the best and most enjoyed. you can never have enough power and those mods keep coming but anyone driving a totally stock car is missing out a lot without some suspension upgrades...


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> ...........you can never have enough power and those mods keep coming but anyone driving a totally stock car is missing out a lot without some suspension upgrades...


I'll try to manage.............


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

$0.00 - Holes drilled in stock air box.


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

i bought the car was my first mod. not to be a wise a$$ but i already had an 04... this one is the 06


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

I've had this car for three weeks now. It was 100% bone stock with 25k miles. My first mod was a K&N FIPK intake, and I have a GMM rip shifter on order. Exhaust will most likely be next. I was going to leave it stock for a while but where's the fun in that? Most likely I'll stick to bolt-ons though so I can revert back to stock fairly easily if I decide to down the road.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

1st mods came before my first oil change. within a month of buying my '04 brand new (before I even changed the oil), I had the front arrowhead shaved, front plate holes filled, rear arrowhead and spoiler removed and holes filled. at the same time I also put in the SAP grills and cut my rear bumper for dual exhaust outlets and put the new exhaust on

and the mods have only gotten bigger from there


----------



## Mongoose (Jun 17, 2009)

I guess window tint was mine. Other than that its stock I have my exhaust on order so that will be my first performance mod.


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

707GTOLS2 said:


> First Mod was Eibach Pro-kit Springs
> Then Muffler Delete
> GMM (Race)
> Volant CAI
> Magnaflow CB


where did you get the goat emblem, i would like that on my ride?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

My first mod was pulling the DRL relay (I do that to all my cars). Next might be slotted brake rotors & pads since they feel pretty worn, and I'd like to replace the Cooper Zeons with a more competent tire. The skipshift was already eliminated when I bought it, but that was going to be my first priority.


----------



## LordAnarchy (Jul 3, 2009)

My firts mod was a K & N filter. I have just picked up a differential with 3.91 gears and more to come.


----------



## Knelson (Jan 16, 2009)

*My 1st mod*

Throttle body cooling line delete, K&N CAI, Superchips Cortex Tuner
well worth it.


----------



## Kraemer (Aug 5, 2008)

It took me about two days of bouncing off of second gear before I ordered the skipshift eliminator. How dare they lock me out of gears in my manual car! Although I do understand why they did it, and I thank them for locating the wires in an easy to access area.


----------



## 1 small GoaT (Oct 27, 2009)

1st.
Pioneer touch screen head unit along with some Hybrid Speakers in the front and JLW7 in the trunk. Amp is drilled into the bars that hold the gas tank in place. also took out the rear speakers to allow for more bass in the car. bass does not come through so well b/c of that gas tank.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Driver's Mod.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

DBA 4000XS rotors and Hawk HPS C5 pads, JBA Catless mids w JBA 05/06 catback, 05/06 rear bumper, and tune the day I got the car

If I could do it all over I would of done a GMM Ripshifter, bushings, and brakes.


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

Drag radials because the stock radials about put me into the guard rail at the track.


----------

